# Pike Island 10/13/12



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Final count: 3 channels, 1 flattie, 10 skippies...water was gin clear and LOW, 2 gates open, current was .3/mph according to NOAA. I probably won't go down again until there is more rain. The numbers just aren't there yet and with fresh shad and skippies, felt like I should've been slamming them. Wife continues to get more into flattie fishing, last year she was in her teens, think this one puts here in the 20lb club (still smiles like a kid when she lands a nice fish, Love it!)


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I love it! You go girl!!!!!:B


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

W O W ! Very Nice Pic congrats,
Nice Cat Too!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

great pic!! an nice fish!!
i saw you guys at the boat ramp,i ask you if you ever put in there before.
yea the river is gin clear 4 sure,i ended up picking up 1 14''smallie on a pop r
that was the only bite i got.
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep, saw the OGF stickers on the truck when we were pushing off. We had a hard time finding a place where the wind wouldn't beat us to death and cause all kinds of line/snag issues. We finally found some deep water in a protected area and it took some time, but she got the fish she's been after. 

I think that is the lowest I've seen the river in quite some time. Aside from the rocks there was also a lot of cabbage in the water, big floating mats of seaweed! Where we did find good current it was only 17-20ft deep. Water was 62 degrees...flatties will be slowing down once it gets below 50!


----------

